# Thanksgiving Surf Fishing



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey everyone I am new to this forum and was wondering what the surf fishing is like during mid to late November? I will be down at Perdido Key with some friends to do Thanksgiving and we plan on playing a lot of golf and doing a lot of fishing. 

We came down in June and did a bunch of surf fishing and only caught some lady fish and a lot of catfish using a double bottom rig and shrimp/sandfleas. We did find a dock a friendly local let us use near Lost Key Golf Course on the intercostal where we landed a 32in red by live-lining. Any suggestions on where to fish and what to use? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The last two thanksgivings gave up some awesome pompano fishing along with huge whiting. The water temps are still pretty warm. As long as we don't get a barrage of cold fronts at the start of November, we should have the right conditions


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught these last year on Nov. 14th


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

My parents come down for a week every Thanksgiving and the surf fishing has been great the last two years. Hopefully this year will be just as good. We are fishing Destin to Navarre though, but shouldnt make a huge difference. Fish the cuts in between sand bars. Lots of good info on this forum if you are willing to search for it. Your bait and rigs are right, just need to hit it when the fish are around and biting. I like to put floats above my hooks, I special order them, but some of the local tackle shops carry one color I like, get the largest size they have, I use 3/4", chartreuse with orange polkadots or Clown color as they call it. Ive had just as many old salts tell me they dont care for them as I have tell me that they swear by them. I think its more find what works for you and run with it. When a big school comes through doesnt matter what you use, but sometimes I think it helps to have an attractant besides the bait.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

great time to fish action will be slower as most of the trashfish should be gone but when u get a bite it should be a pomp red or whiting there still may be an ocasional blue or spanish but u can soak baits for a better fish in june u need to check baits every 10 mins in november u can give it 30 to 45 to me its the best time to fish on the beach fish are there and people are sparce and its still not bad cold good luck


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*November Surf Fishing*

At the present rate of the Pompano Tree's leaves falling off, it will be November before the main 'run' starts. I'm ready! :thumbup: C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My best week Pompano fishing the last two years!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

last thanksgiving weekend in 45 minutes of fishing with half a soft plastic grub and a jig head.


----------

